# Indian Almond Leaves 4 Sale With Free Shipping



## block2

Hi All,

we have indian almond leaves for sale...the leaves are ideal for betta's, discus, gouramis, killiefish, tetras, arrowana’s, angelfish, South American dwarf cichlids, corys, plecos, some rasboras some cat-fishes and crustaceans, shrimps just love to chew on them.

30 big 7" - 10"+ are $8.50
50 big 7" - 10"+ are $11.50
100 big 7" - 10"+ are $22.50

30 small 3" - 7" are $7.50
50 small 3" - 7" are $10.50
100 small 3" - 7" are $18.50

we can do larger amounts upon request

check out our website at www.bettawan.com for more dry aquatic goods


----------



## lohachata

i plan on getting 100-200 around the end of this month..i have gotten them from you before and was very happy with them.


----------



## lohachata

Folks ; if you are looking for products for creating those special conditions for fish that love blackwater type environments or for making blackwater tonics , spawning aids etc ; Jeff and Wan are the people to go to..they have just about everything you could need..
i recently placed an order for the large premium grade almond leaves from them.the leaves were shipped quickly and got here in perfect condition..i will most certainly be ordering more..
great products and customer service at really good prices.


----------

